# MGM Launches Stargate Command- New Streaming Service



## Cli-Fi (Jul 21, 2017)

Will more franchises follow suit? 



> MGM is reviving its popular Stargate franchise, giving the green light to Stargate Origins, a 10-episode digital series following fan-favorite character Catherine Langford. In addition, MGM announced Stargate Command, a subscription-based digital platform and fan experience, which will be the exclusive home for the new series.



'Stargate' revival will launch a new MGM streaming service

MGM Revives ‘Stargate’ Franchise With ‘Stargate Origins’ Digital Series & SVOD Platform – Watch The Teaser


----------



## Overread (Jul 21, 2017)

It's been found that fan support can generate quite large sums of money; I know a few web-comics that now generate several thousand pounds a month for their creators. So its no surprise that some TV shows would try this. Stargate I think might be one of the bigger ones to approach this method that has  traditionally been used by amateurs/small scale teams so it will be interesting to see what a "serious" approach to it responds to. We've already seen shows like Firefly attract enough money to fun a whole film; so it could be a nice fallback. Had Firefly had a patron system in place when it was cancelled it might have survived on enough budget to have kept going. 

If it works it could be a neat way to allow more niche TV shows gain sufficient support to run without slaving  them to the politics of TV channel support. That said it also runs the risk that:
1) Fans can be fickle too; one bad episode or one risky theme or even an out of show event (actor says/does something stupid) and the internet can spawn a campaign very fast. Of course internet events tend to be fast to rise and fast to forget; but damage is still done. 

2) Patron paid fanservice could end up becoming too much fan-service for the shows own good. Catering purely to a niche of the market able and willing to pay and thus twisting the story structure. Of course depends really on the integrity of the creators this one. 


It's interesting and will be one to watch how it pans out.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 21, 2017)

Overread said:


> It's been found that fan support can generate quite large sums of money; I know a few web-comics that now generate several thousand pounds a month for their creators. So its no surprise that some TV shows would try this. Stargate I think might be one of the bigger ones to approach this method that has  traditionally been used by amateurs/small scale teams so it will be interesting to see what a "serious" approach to it responds to. We've already seen shows like Firefly attract enough money to fun a whole film; so it could be a nice fallback. Had Firefly had a patron system in place when it was cancelled it might have survived on enough budget to have kept going.
> 
> If it works it could be a neat way to allow more niche TV shows gain sufficient support to run without slaving  them to the politics of TV channel support. That said it also runs the risk that:
> 1) Fans can be fickle too; one bad episode or one risky theme or even an out of show event (actor says/does something stupid) and the internet can spawn a campaign very fast. Of course internet events tend to be fast to rise and fast to forget; but damage is still done.
> ...



I think it was too early to save firefly that way. When it was canceled web TV was seen as a joke and no show on a web platform would be taken seriously. I think maybe something like Constantine, Emerald City, or even Sense8 could be revitalized since it's newer and fans are still butt hurt about them getting cancelled. Though, these types of community hubs would have to solely be a franchise thing. Stargate is a huge extensive universe. Lots of shows that get cancelled simply aren't.


----------

